# Audi NAR MMI 3G High (HNav) / 3G Plus (HN+) Software



## DrGER (Aug 28, 2020)

Latest versions of Audi NAR (US/Canada/Mexico) MMI 3G High (HNav) and 3G+ (HN+) software:

8R0906961CP (HNav_US_K0133_3_D1): HERE

8R0906961ES (HN+R_US_AU_K0942_3): HERE

8R0906961FE (HN+_US_AU3G_K0942_6): HERE

These can be useful for navigation database updates from production/factory versions that require MMI software to be the most recent versions for NAR 3G High and 3G+ MMI systems, respectively.

Extract the RAR to the root of a good quality SD card formatted as FAT32, start the Red Engineering Menu, insert the write-protected SD card into SD slot 1, and select the Update softkey to begin the update procedure. More detailed info from TSB 2028141 HERE.

And a favor from you:

If you decide to use this software update, can you take before and after screenshots of the [MMI Setup] > [Version information] screen and send them to me in a PM?

To take a screenshot on an MMI 3G/3G+ system:

Insert an empty FAT32 formatted SD card in slot 1 of the MMI main unit;
Navigate to the desired screen;
On facelift A4s/A5s/Q5s, press and hold the [TEL]+[MEDIA] console buttons until the 4 console LEDs start to flash, then release. Other platforms (pre-facelift A4/A5/Q5, A6/A7/A8/Q7) use different keys to capture screenshots.
After all screenshots are captured with (2) and (3), above, remove the SD card from slot 1.
Thanks for your help this! --g


----------



## dmayo35 (3 mo ago)

Hey i want to try this but im nervous. not really a computer wiz but i did buy a sd card and now im like what now lol


----------



## DrGER (Aug 28, 2020)

@dmayo35 : Updating MMI 3G software from the production version is only necessary when (1) the update is expected to resolve a current issue/problem or (2) to apply and use a recent navigation database update. If you use the navigation function at all, you should see my related thread here: 8R0051884HG - NAR 6.22.1 2020/2021 3GP Navigation Data --g


----------

